# Ruffed Grouse?



## Savage19NRA (Sep 12, 2016)

Who else is heading to Wisconsin this fall for Thunder Chickens?  My buddy from Tn and I are hunting in the Phillips/Price County area from Oct 23-28.  Got a cabin on Soo Lake for $400 wk, with a pub in walking distance.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Sep 12, 2016)

*wisconsin*

I will be there the week before.  staying at butternut, just north of park falls. sounds like you got a good deal on the cabin. let me know how it works out.  I am always looking for a better place to stay.  Lots   of luck!!


----------



## Spook (Sep 12, 2016)

*One year*

Going to Miller SD this year. We have some grouse up at our NC land, hard to hit in the woods and hills, have fun. Mark


----------



## Savage19NRA (Sep 13, 2016)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> I will be there the week before.  staying at butternut, just north of park falls. sounds like you got a good deal on the cabin. let me know how it works out.  I am always looking for a better place to stay.  Lots   of luck!!



This will most likely be my buddy's last year hunting.  He is 72, just had knee replacement and his dog, Spike, is a little long in the tooth too.  I'll be actively searching for a bird dog pup to train after this trip.  Check out Brumley's Resort, only 3 cabins, but they are reasonable.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 14, 2016)

Sounds like a real vacation


----------



## OEB0630 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll be spending plenty of time in WI this season.  Heading up 10/26-31 for grouse, then heading to SD for pheasant for 4 days, will hit MN and WI again for grouse, then ending the 5 weeks away with a duck hunt in Prairie du Chien, WI.   Can't wait!!!


----------



## smoothie (Sep 14, 2016)

I wanna see some pics of that and yes........I am jealous


----------



## Savage19NRA (Nov 1, 2016)

Well, back from Phillips WI.  Can't say we had a productive hunt but I didn't get "skunked", got one on the last day.  We only hunted 4 days as Wed. it rained all day and the temp stayed around 38 deg.  

Flushed a total of 13, took 4 shots (not counting the shot where I had an empty chamber ), but something happened that was a first for me and my hunting partner.  We had 2 flushes that had 4 Grouse together, also 1 flush with 2 birds, and 3 singles.  The one bird I got was on the last day and was part of a 4 bird group.  That bird was infested with roundworms.

We didn't bust a lot of brush, mostly kept to the logging trails and hunter walking trails as Bill had knee replacement surgery in April.  I believe the 7-1/2 shot I was using isn't well suited for the cover we were hunting, I'll have some 6 or 5 shot with me next year.

Here is a pic of Ol Spike and my partner Bill and a view of a sunset from our cabin on Soo Lake.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Nov 1, 2016)

*soo lake  cabin*

how did the cabin work out. Would you stay their again?


----------



## Savage19NRA (Nov 2, 2016)

Yes for sure,  We had plenty of room, hot water, sat TV, propane heat and stove.  Some what dated furnishings and appliances but clean and functional.  Spotty cell service and smelly well water, so buy a few gallons of water to cook and make coffee.  

Norm and Tina Gilge are friendly hosts,  the pub is only open on Friday and Sat nights during the off season.

Brumley's Resort is our go to place next year.


----------



## Coach K (Nov 10, 2016)

Savage19NRA said:


> Well, back from Phillips WI.  Can't say we had a productive hunt but I didn't get "skunked", got one on the last day.  We only hunted 4 days as Wed. it rained all day and the temp stayed around 38 deg.
> 
> Flushed a total of 13, took 4 shots (not counting the shot where I had an empty chamber ), but something happened that was a first for me and my hunting partner.  We had 2 flushes that had 4 Grouse together, also 1 flush with 2 birds, and 3 singles.  The one bird I got was on the last day and was part of a 4 bird group.  That bird was infested with roundworms.
> 
> ...



Glad you did not get skunked!  

Let me know if you would like any advice on shot size and other possible places to hunt!


----------



## Savage19NRA (Nov 16, 2016)

Coach K, ck your PM


----------



## Coach K (Nov 17, 2016)

*Reply*



Savage19NRA said:


> Coach K, ck your PM



Replied back.  Let me know if my round worm theory was correct.  

First time I have found grouse eating slugs ever.  I did see a bumper crop of slugs where I hunt, in the foliage.  At least two grouse that I had shot had quite a few slugs in their crops that they had been dieting on!


----------



## Coach K (Nov 17, 2016)

Coach K said:


> Replied back.  Let me know if my round worm theory was correct.
> 
> First time I have found grouse eating slugs ever.  I did see a bumper crop of slugs where I hunt, in the foliage.  At least two grouse that I had shot had quite a few slugs in their crops that they had been dieting on!



I was up north hunting the entire 1st half of season.  Needless to say I checked quite a few crops and cleaned enough birds to make me not want to shoot more than what I did!  I'd say the cycle is 3 years from the top.  & it looks like another mild winter which would enable good carry through of birds for next breeding season.  Hopefully, spring '17 will not be too wet or cold.


----------

